# sick cam sound



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

http://videos.streetfire.net/category/Pontiac/1/7b0813fc-a8c3-4567-90f8-982300233b95.htm

anyone know whos car this is? this cam sounds sick and was lookin to find what brand it is so i can get one.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

that sounds sick i want one of those 2 :agree


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Not sure of that one, but search "HPE" on streetfire and look at the red GTO B4 and after video. I'm getting ready to order that cam package myself! Hell, here's a link:http://videos.streetfire.net/search/hpe/0.htm


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

what is the link to that cam package web site that sounds awesome. on the red one it sounds amazing what mods other than cam did it have?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

:agree


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Hpe ?????????????


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

Rippie 224/228 .581/.588 113*

User's name on the "other" forum is BaadGoat2006.

It's funny because I was perusing the cam posts over there and happened to view that video last night. So, it was pretty easy to find again...


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

04stangkiller said:


> what is the link to that cam package web site that sounds awesome. on the red one it sounds amazing what mods other than cam did it have?


www.horsepowerengineering.com


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm calling next week to most likely order the cam package from HPE. Comes with cam, retainers, springs,rods,lingenfelter cai,underdrive pulley,kooks 1 7/8" LT's,msd wires and plugs for I think $2350. They claim 410-420 at the wheels after a tune. We'll see soon I hope!


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

http://videos.streetfire.net/search/GTO/3/97e1c8ae-9df9-4027-98fa-d124c310648e.htm

found this one while searchin videos.. this one is one of the best sounding ones i have heard


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

MAN that sounded sick!!! Where do I get one off those??????????????


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

04stangkiller said:


> http://videos.streetfire.net/category/Pontiac/1/7b0813fc-a8c3-4567-90f8-982300233b95.htm
> 
> anyone know whos car this is? this cam sounds sick and was lookin to find what brand it is so i can get one.


Exhaust sounds bad when he revs it. Idle is SWEET though. Just an opinion though.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Sad times when people are making cam choices based on sound . What about chosing the one that suits your needs/setup best? Sorry, I could be off base here, but that is the absolute WRONg way to choose a cam.
Joe


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Sad times when people are making cam choices based on sound . What about chosing the one that suits your needs/setup best? Sorry, I could be off base here, but that is the absolute WRONg way to choose a cam.
> Joe


:agree


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Sad times when people are making cam choices based on sound . What about chosing the one that suits your needs/setup best? Sorry, I could be off base here, but that is the absolute WRONg way to choose a cam.
> Joe


:agree After my Maggie is install, I'm going to get the best cam that compliments the supercharger while keeping emissions in mind. The Maggie is going to draw a lot of attention in itself with the whine. I don't need some outrageously oversized cam drawing attention too. Just remember folks that bigger is not always better especially when it comes to cams. I'm looking for efficiency, driveability and keeping the ride emissions legal not sound. But I have to admit I love the intimidating sound of a radical cam it's. There's nothing like it.

6


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> :agree After my Maggie is install, I'm going to get the best cam that compliments the supercharger while keeping emissions in mind. The Maggie is going to draw a lot of attention in itself with the whine. I don't need some outrageously oversized cam drawing attention too. Just remember folks that bigger is not always better especially when it comes to cams. I'm looking for efficiency, driveability and keeping the ride emissions legal not sound. But I have to admit I love the intimidating sound of a radical cam it's. There's nothing like it.
> 
> 6


Lol- when I saw you replied "oh great, I pissed him off again" was the first thing that came to mind . Glad to see we agree this time :cheers .. As for the sound- I feel the same, nothing sounds as mean as a wildly cammed car- but that doesn't make it faster than one with a more "sedate" sound. Base your cam choice on needs, not sound and you'll get much better results.
Joe


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Lol- when I saw you replied "oh great, I pissed him off again" was the first thing that came to mind . Glad to see we agree this time :cheers .. As for the sound- I feel the same, nothing sounds as mean as a wildly cammed car- but that doesn't make it faster than one with a more "sedate" sound. Base your cam choice on needs, not sound and you'll get much better results.
> Joe


Yeah, I knew you would expect the worse before you read my post. I was shocked to see that we agree as well. But it just shows that just because we disagreed before doesn't mean we'll continue to. Even though we do disagree from time to time we're still family here. So :cheers back atcha.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I definatly would not buy a cam for the sound, I will pick a cam that perfectly matches what the car has and is going to be doing. U guys have any Idea's were I can get some info too find out what would be best for me?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> I definatly would not buy a cam for the sound, I will pick a cam that perfectly matches what the car has and is going to be doing. U guys have any Idea's were I can get some info too find out what would be best for me?


Besides educating yourself on camshaft dynamics, head flow, valve size, VE, blah blah blah- it would be easier to just call an expert and tell them you need a cam. I would recommend Flowtech- he knows his stuff and can give you the appropriate grind.
Joe


----------

